# hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!



## Obelix5885 (18. Juni 2001)

Hallo leute ich bin ein sogennanter neuangler .
Ich hoffe ihr helft mir trozdem.
ich habe hier bei mir im dorf einen kleinen fluss der zioemlich schnell fliest .
jezt hab ich schon alles peobiert grundangeln mit blei und so ,ich komm mit den posen nicht ganz zurecht .
entweder der strom nimmt das grundblei mit und der schwimmer macht was er will .
oder der schwimmer stellt sich so komischins wasser das er bestimmt von jedem Fisch erspät wird .
was mach ich falsch ?? können schwimmer überhaupt im fliesgewässer eingesetzt werden ??und wenn ja wie beckomm ich das hin das der auch ruhig stehenbleibt ??
bitte bitte helft mir ich kenn sonst keinen den ich fragen kann .
grüsse euer Obelix


----------



## Dok (18. Juni 2001)

Ich bin zwar auch kein experte was das Angeln in Fließgewässern angeht, aber einen schwimmer komplett zu stehen zu bekommen halte ich nicht für so leicht möglich. Der wird immer Treiben. Wenn die strömung zu schnell ist für das posenangeln wirst du wohl eine Grundmontage nehmen müssen. Damit das blei nicht abtreibt muß es schwer genug sein. Je nach strömung 30, 40, 50gr und mehr.Wenn der Köder im wasser ist die Angeln ziemlich Senkrecht stellen, eine Klocke an die Spitze und die schnurr auf spannung. So sollte es gehn.

------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Dok`s Board***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## Hunter (18. Juni 2001)

Hi!Lass die Pose doch treiben. Ja und. Die natürliche Nahrung wird doch auch mit der Strömung gerissen. Die Pose (schwimmer) sollte dann aber Kugel oder Topfenform haben, weil sich eine lange, schlanke Pose flach aufs`  Wasser legen würde. Je nach Strömung muss dann auch die Tragkraft der Pose bestimmt werden. Je mehr Strömung desto schwerer.Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die Verwendung einer sehr langen Rute. Am Besten ist eine Kopfrute mit verkürztr Schnur. So kannstDu de Pose einfach in der Strömung "festhalten", dann mal wieder treiben lassen und wieder festhalten. Soetwas nennt man "führen".Bei der Grundangelei ist es neben dem Gewicht des Bleies auch wichtig welche Form es hat. Ein Birnenblei ist in der Strümung nicht brauchbar. Das gute, alte Sargblei ist schon besser, weil es flach auf dem Grund liegt.Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.

------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****


----------



## TinkaTinka (18. Juni 2001)

Hai Obelix !Ich hole im Stipperforum mal den Beitrag  "verkürzt fischen" für Dich hoch.
Beim Grundangeln steht in den anderen Foren ( Fließwasser und Friedfische ) noch was, ich werde es mal suchen.
Alles hier nochmal neu zu posten würde den Rahmen sprengen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Obelix5885 (18. Juni 2001)

Allso vielen dank für eure schnellen antworten ich werds mal versuchen.


----------



## TommyD (18. Juni 2001)

Hi
Einfach mit schwimmer und den schwimmer abtreiben lassen denn dann wird der köder direckt zum fisch hingeschwemmt wie auch natürliche nahrung.
Wenn du auf barsche,Forellen,dobel oder hecht angelst benutze kleine spinner oder andere kunstköder.Gruß:_____TommyD


----------



## Achim_68 (19. Juni 2001)

Na denn man tau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich find&acute;s cool, dass es auch für die Jungangler ein Forum gibt!

------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Dok (19. Juni 2001)

@ Hummer ich habe nichts dagegen! Wenn die anderen auch einverstanden sind.

------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Dok`s Board***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## Tiffy (19. Juni 2001)

Toll das du das machst Hummer. Denn mal los.

------------------
Gruß
Tiffy
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln


----------



## Kalle25 (19. Juni 2001)

Gute Idee und eine superschnelle Realisierung.Hummer for Mod

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## Istvan (19. Juni 2001)

Right Hummer,bring mir noch was bei!Bis morgen,
Istvan


----------



## Bredi (30. Juni 2001)

Hei Obelix, ich will versuchen dir mal ein paar Tips rüberzureichen wie es mit dem Schwimmer im Strom besser klappt meine "Jungens" sind inzwischen ganz fit. Also erstens du brauchst leider ein etwas längere Rute 5-8 Meter beringt oder unberingt (Kopfrute)und tropfenförmige Schwimmer mit hoher Tragkraft da das Flüsschen ja sehr schnell fließt empfehle ich dir Tragkraft 5-10 Gramm lieber schwerer als zu leicht ( wenn der Schwimmer sich querlegt wenn du ihn anhältst mußt du ihn schwerer wählen. Angele unter der Rutenspitze und stelle die Tiefe auf überlänge (Blei voll aufliegen) du mußt die Montage verzögert fischen das heißt den Schwimmer im 90 Gradwinkel zur Rutenspitze anhalten und dann ganz langsam abtreiben lasse nun ein bißchen Futter zu den Fischen und es müßte klappen. Die Geschichte mit dem Verkürzt fischen vergess lieber für den Anfang ist zu kompliziert lieber die Schnur in Rutenlänge ist für den Anfang leichter. Ich weiß hört sich sehr kompliziert an aber mit ein wenig Übung, Gedult und Spucke haut das schon hin. 
So nun viel Petri Heil wenn du mehr über das Stippfischen wissen möchtest mail mich an ich kann dir dann was rübermailen würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.Petri Heil und Mfg
Thomas


----------



## AngelnderChris (28. August 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*



Obelix5885 schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich bin ein sogennanter neuangler .
> Ich hoffe ihr helft mir trozdem.
> ich habe hier bei mir im dorf einen kleinen fluss der zioemlich schnell fliest .
> jezt hab ich schon alles peobiert grundangeln mit blei und so ,ich komm mit den posen nicht ganz zurecht .
> ...


 
Als erstes würd ich mal nen Angelschein haben sonst kanns teuer werden!
Aber schwimmer immer Schnellfließenden Gewässern kannste Vergessen, und wie viel Blei benutzt du, für Fluss benutz ich immer bei elcjhter Ströhmung 2-30g und bei starker 50-60g ;-)


----------



## tamandua (28. August 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*



AngelnderChris schrieb:


> Als erstes würd ich mal nen Angelschein haben sonst kanns teuer werden!
> Aber schwimmer immer Schnellfließenden Gewässern kannste Vergessen, und wie viel Blei benutzt du, für Fluss benutz ich immer bei elcjhter Ströhmung 2-30g und bei starker 50-60g ;-)



Dein Rat ist sicher nett gemeint, aber schau mal auf das Datum. Du kommst lockere fünf Jahre zu spät. Du bist direkt in die Gründerzeit des AB vorgestoßen. Macht aber nichts. Auch später Rat ist hier immer gern gesehen|wavey:.


----------



## AngelnderChris (28. August 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Mist 
Das mit den 5 Jahren is eben schonmal wo anders passiert =o


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (1. September 2006)

Tut mir leid das ich euer Gespräch störe, hätte aber mal kurz ein paar fragen. Erstma Einleitung, also ich habe vor, am Westensee (Kiel) auf Barsch angeln zu gehen, ich bin so ziemlich Neuangler und habe mich neben Hecht, Waller, Forelle, für den Barsch in diesem See entschieden weil ich denke das dieser Fisch erstmal am einfachsten zu angeln ist. Nun meine Fragen:

1. Wo muss ich den Barsch sucehn, zu dieser Jahreszeit?

2. Ich möchte sowohl Naturköder als auch Kunstköder dafür benutzen, könnt ihr mir Natur- und Kunstköder empfehlen?

3. Ein paar Gerätetipps wären nicht schlecht! 

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus für eure antworten!! MfG Aliman!#h


----------



## AngelnderChris (1. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,
also zufinden sind die meist da wo viel Kraut ist, seerosen ect.,
und meist auf Grund,
Naturköder sind, für kleine gehen hier wo ich nageln geh Maden,und dann noch Köderfisch, Tauwurm und noch anderes für größere,
Kunstköder z.B. Pilker

Mfg
Chris


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (1. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

danke, das war schon einmal ein anfang...nun, ich bin mir sicher es war net gemeint, aber könntest du mir vllt. ein bisschen genauer die bevorzugten kunstköder beschreiben ich meine Form,Farbe Größe etc.... Dankeschön MfG Aliman


----------



## Maik (1. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> danke, das war schon einmal ein anfang...nun, ich bin mir sicher es war net gemeint, aber könntest du mir vllt. ein bisschen genauer die bevorzugten kunstköder beschreiben ich meine Form,Farbe Größe etc.... Dankeschön MfG Aliman


nem einen 4meppes spinner der geht immer:m


----------



## AngelnderChris (1. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Farben muss man ausprobieren, die Fische beißen meist jeden Tag auf andere Farben, muss man ausprobieren welcher am welchen Teichen gehen!
Hier ein Beispiel ;-) 
http://www.videmo.net/catalog/images/pilkit_silver_pilker_.gif
Aber beachten, es könnten auch mal Hechte an beißen deswegen starke schnur nehmen, am besten geflochten, große spule mit viel Schnurfassung nehmen, und immer Schleppen, so kälter destso langsamer!!!
Und Spinnruten sind dafür geeignet (für Wobbler, Pikler, Spinner und Blinker)


----------



## AngelnderChris (1. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

aso und Stahlvorfach!!!


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (1. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

nun, das sieht doch mal ganz ordentlich aus, dankeschön! wenn wir uns vielleicht noch einmal kurz zu den Naturködern wenden würden!?

Wenn ich mit Pose angel und z.B. Maden anbiete, werde ich doch sicherlich Streß mit Friedfischen bekommen oder? kann man das vermeiden? und zu guter letzt noch einmal eine frage und zwar, wie muss/sollte ich die Naturköder, sei es Tauwurm oder Made, anbieten?


Schonmal danke für die Antworten, ihr seid mir echt sehr hilfreich! MfG Aliman


----------



## AngelnderChris (1. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Speziell Maden für große Barsche ist da egentlich weniger gut, aber natürlich werden dann Rotaugen/federn und Brassen anbeißen, da wüßte ich aber auch nicht wie und on man das vermeiden kann. Maden zieht man immer von hinten durch die Augen (die 2 braunen Punkte) [Maden kriechen Rückwärts] damit sie unter wasser noch einige zeit zappeln, Tauwürmer zieht man am besten mit einer Ködernadel auf, das bekomm ich noch nicht hin, dafür sind die irgendwie zu schnell und zu glitschik, aber bei würmern gibts noch Spezielle Haken die drei Wiederhaken haben!

(sry wegen den ganzen Fehlern x])


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (10. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo! Danke für die Tips!

Nun war ich im Angelladen und habe mich erstmal ausgerüstet, was die Kunstköder angeht. Hatte vorher schon ein kleines Sortiment von Spinnern und Blinkern. Ich habe mir überlegt das mit den Naturködern nachzulassen und die Schilfbänke in dem See mit Kunstködern abzugrasen! Habe mir deswegen 2 Shads geholt, wie schwer die jetzt sind weiss ich net, aber Mittelgroß kann ich euch sagen^^! Einmal im Barschmuster und einma so ein Fantasieteil! Bin ich damit gut ausgerüstet?! 

Wenn ja, warum? Wenn nein, warum nicht?


MfG Aliman!#h


----------



## AngelnderChris (11. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Eigentlich zum Spinnfischen bist du gut ausgerüstet, ich würde wohl dafür eine spezielle Spinnrute benutzen und immer beim Spinnfischen bzw. mit KöderfischKöderfisch immer SThalvorfach benutzen, sonst kanns sein wenn Hechtebeißen dass der Fisch und alles andere an der Schnur weg ist ;-)


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (11. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Beisst der Hecht sonst die Schnur durch oder wie?

Wie teuer ist sone "spezielle Spinnrute"?

Heisst Spinnfischen, Fischen mit Spinnern, oder ist damit das allgemeine Kunstköderfischen gemeint? MfG Aliman


----------



## zanderzocker1 (11. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

ixh fische auch in einem schnellfließende gewässer und ich kann die avon posen gut heißen sie stehen gut und vorallem nicht krumm beim grundangel solltest du soenannte strrömungsbleie verwenden dei sind top und bleiben in der stärksten strömung liegen

MFG
Marco


----------



## AngelnderChris (11. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,
der Hecht beißt normaler weise dann die Schnur durch, und kleiner Tipp, ich würd mir eine Maulsperre mitnehmen, es ist nicht nur einmal passiert das ein Hecht den Angelner beim Hakenlösen gebissen hätte!

Spinnruten gibts in unterschiedlichen Preisklassen, ich würde erstmal in einigen Angelgeschäften nachfragen und bei Ebay und anderen Internetaktionshäusern gucken, aber ich würde nur neue nehmen, der unterschied zwischen z.B. Allroundrute und SPinntute, die Spinnrute ist steifer, den unterschied würst du aber irgendwann mal beim auswerfen feststellen

lg
Angelnder Chris


----------



## bubatz01 (11. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*



zanderzocker1 schrieb:


> ixh fische auch in einem schnellfließende gewässer und ich kann die avon posen gut heißen sie stehen gut und vorallem nicht krumm beim grundangel solltest du soenannte strrömungsbleie verwenden dei sind top und bleiben in der stärksten strömung liegen
> 
> MFG
> Marco


 
was willst du mit nem schwimmer in einem fliesendem gewässer?
den treibt es immer ans ufer,es sei denn du hast einen beruhigten bereich.

nimm ne grundmontage.willst du nicht dierekt am grund angeln nimm ne unterwasserpose als auftriebskörper.

mit schwimmer ist nur für strömungsfreien gewaässer gut.das ein schwimmer in einem fliesendem gewässer abtreibt,das sollte alleine der gesunde menschenverstand bzw die logik einem klarmachen.


----------



## AngelnderChris (11. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Angler* 

Hier der Link für ebay http://search.ebay.de/spinnrute_W0QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ1QQmaxrecordsreturnedZ300


----------



## AngelnderChris (11. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> was willst du mit nem schwimmer in einem fliesendem gewässer?
> den treibt es immer ans ufer,es sei denn du hast einen beruhigten bereich.
> 
> nimm ne grundmontage.willst du nicht dierekt am grund angeln nimm ne unterwasserpose als auftriebskörper.
> ...


 
xD so seh ich das auch, ich war einmal an einem leicht fließenden Fluss mit Schwimmer, ich hab direkt gesagt niewieder!


----------



## bubatz01 (11. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

wie geistreich in der rubrik spinn und jig ruten nach einer spinnrute zu suchen#q ,das hättest du nicht extra als suche eingeben müssen.der generelle link zur passenden rubrik hätte wohl ausgereicht.


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (12. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Hy, ist ja schön das ich so eine diskussion entfacht habe, dazu sind ja diese threads da! 

Aber mal bemerkt, ich habe nicht vor in einem Fließgewässer zu Angeln sondern an einem relativ strömungsruhigen See!

Sehr, sehr vielen Dank für eure antworten! nun gehts nächsten Samstag erstmal in den Heide Park Soltau und am Sonntag ab an See, ich werde meinen eventuellen erfolg hier mit fotos und text dann präsentieren! Dankeschön! MfG Aliman


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (25. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Jungs! War nun gestern endlich am Bordesholmer See und muss sage, ich war ziemlich erfolgreich!

Ich und meine Freundin haben insgesamt 23 Fische gefangen, davon 22(!) Barsche und ein Rotauge! Alle Barsche hatten eine Größe von 16-22 cm.!
Ok, Nicht gerade die kapitalsten, aber es hat auf jeden Fall ordentlich Spaß gemacht! Falls Interesse an Bildern besteht dann bitte hier bescheid sagen!

PS.: Ist ein 23cm Rotauge kapital?

Mfg Aliman!!!


----------



## MelaS72 (25. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> Hy, ist ja schön das ich so eine diskussion entfacht habe, dazu sind ja diese threads da!
> 
> Aber mal bemerkt, ich habe nicht vor in einem Fließgewässer zu Angeln sondern an einem relativ strömungsruhigen See!
> 
> Sehr, sehr vielen Dank für eure antworten! nun gehts nächsten Samstag erstmal in den Heide Park Soltau und am Sonntag ab an See, *ich werde meinen eventuellen erfolg hier mit fotos und text dann präsentieren!* Dankeschön! MfG Aliman





Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> Hi *Jungs*! War nun gestern endlich am Bordesholmer See und muss sage, *ich war ziemlich erfolgreich!*
> 
> Ich und meine Freundin haben insgesamt 23 Fische gefangen, davon 22(!) Barsche und ein Rotauge! Alle Barsche hatten eine Größe von 16-22 cm.!
> Ok, Nicht gerade die kapitalsten, aber es hat auf jeden Fall ordentlich Spaß gemacht! *Falls Interesse an Bildern besteht dann bitte hier bescheid sagen!*
> ...


so, ersten hast du das schon selbst angekündigt, und zweitens *her damit*  #6

P.S.: hier sind auch Mädels |wavey:


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (25. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

ja gut, nun hab ich das problem das ich keine ahnung habe, wie ich ein bild hochlade! Bitte um Hilfe! MfG Aliman 

PS.: Format und alles hab ich schon


----------



## Hummer (26. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

Hier erklärt Franz, wie man Bilder ins AB stellt.

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (26. September 2006)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

so, das sind nun ein paar bilder von unsrem schönen angeltrip an den Bordesholmer See! MfG Aliman


----------



## Beastmaster90 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*

was willsch fangen??


----------



## Beastmaster90 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: hielllllfffffeeeeeeee   !!!!!!!!!!!*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> so, das sind nun ein paar bilder von unsrem schönen angeltrip an den Bordesholmer See! MfG Aliman


 

das isch ja mal süß^^


----------

